# Haunted House prop surprise



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"It's so lifelike!"





More:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Fascinating, and I learned this guy is buried about 30 min north of me. Boot Hill in a Guthrie cemetery. Cool, I'll have to go check it out. Thanks, debbie!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Best
Ride 
Ever!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool story. I'll bet that's happened more than the one time.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I always find it interesting when the true history of something gets lost over time....they just kinda forgot it was a real guy. Nice way to treat the dumb & dead...shove coins in its mouth.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

scareme said:


> Fascinating, and I learned this guy is buried about 30 min north of me. Boot Hill in a Guthrie cemetery. Cool, I'll have to go check it out. Thanks, debbie!


Take pics!


----------

